# No cron emails to root?



## oz42 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi,

Since I upgraded to 10.1, I see this in the logs 
	
	



```
Dec 13 14:00:00 igor postfix/sendmail[6642]: fatal: root(0): No recipient addresses found in message header
```
 I assume that cron is not working well. I have added a 
	
	



```
MAILTO=root
```
 to /etc/crontab and root's crontab, still no luck. The security emails still arrive.

Any ideas?

Olaf


----------

